# Anything going on in Maryland soon?



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

...?

Mark


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

The all Maryland reptile show is this Saturday. Randy sieler and I usually vend that show I know he will be there but I'm not sure if I'm going


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/95042-mads-meeting.html

not in maryland, but close enough


----------

